# Where to purchase San Marco saddles in OC?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Does anyone know of any LBS in the OC that sells San Marco saddles? Thanks.


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

uhhh...performance...they stock selle san marco


----------



## johng723 (Aug 3, 2010)

Not sure where in OC you are, but check out Banning's bikes in Fullerton. I believe they carry San Marco, and is also quite an impressive shop! I'm like a kid in a candy store there..


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

johng723 said:


> Not sure where in OC you are, but check out Banning's bikes in Fullerton. I believe they carry San Marco, and is also quite an impressive shop! I'm like a kid in a candy store there..


Thank you. I'm in Irvine...so not too far away. I know what you mean about being a "kid in a candy store..."


----------



## johng723 (Aug 3, 2010)

You should definitely check them out! Great people, and the best shop around IMHO. :thumbsup:


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Cni2i said:


> Thank you. I'm in Irvine...so not too far away. I know what you mean about being a "kid in a candy store..."


Have you looked in Irvine Bicycles on Sand Canyon and Irvine Center drive?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

rward325 said:


> Have you looked in Irvine Bicycles on Sand Canyon and Irvine Center drive?


Thanks for the tip. I haven't tried there yet. That's pretty close to Rock and Road on Sand Canyon, right?


----------



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

i have a concor light white for sale... one ride on it. brand new condition. pm me if you are interested.


----------

